# Making a offset smoker and need advice



## sps468 (Mar 28, 2019)

So selling my week old Yoder 640 cause pellets ain’t the same as stick. Purchased a 48” by 20” 1/4” think steel cylinder and going to build an offset smoker. Question is after I build it what do I do:
1. Wire brush all the rust off
2. Paint the outside with a few coats
3. Burn it out

So is that the correct order and what is the best way to burn it out? Only build a fire in the firebox or build a fire in the smoker and fire box? Do I put cooking oil on it while it is hot?


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 28, 2019)

If it will stay dry I would get all the rust off before building so it’s clean. That was a smart move selling the electric smoker for a stick burner build


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 28, 2019)

3. Burn it out
1. Wire brush.
?. Build
2. Paint 

:-)


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 28, 2019)

Does it need to be burned out might be new steel never used


----------



## sps468 (Mar 29, 2019)

It has rust all over


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 29, 2019)

Usually people burn tanks out if it had chemicals in it or something, not new never used rusted metal


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 29, 2019)

sps468 said:


> So selling my week old Yoder 640 cause pellets ain’t the same as stick. Purchased a 48” by 20” 1/4” think steel cylinder and going to build an offset smoker. Question is after I build it what do I do:
> 1. Wire brush all the rust off
> 2. Paint the outside with a few coats
> 3. Burn it out
> ...




I would wire brush, and then use a rust killer like Naval Jelly or Ospho(spelling) let sit overnight then Wipe it down and apply high temp ceramic enamel on the outside. it has to cure a few days and does a beautiful finish. I put a heat lamp inside the smoker for a couple days to keep it warm during the cure. You can get the ceramic paint in a quart can at the auto parts store . It is best to apply with a small roller and brush the hard to get places. It lasts a couple years especially if kept under cover or inside. Thats what i do on mine. My 2 cents.

HT


----------



## sps468 (Mar 31, 2019)

I am not too sure what the pipe was used for but it doesn’t have ends and rusted


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 6, 2019)

If all you have so far is a piece of rusty pipe, your a long way from building fire my friend.  Derusting process depends on how bad the rust is and how big your budget is.  If money is no object and you have time to wait, sending it to a sandblaster is easiest.   If your budget is tight and the rust is scaly, you willl probably have to run a needle scaler over it to knock the big stuff off before hitting it with the grinder.  If it is light surface rust a bunch of simple flap discs on a grinder will do. Worse case, it is mill scale and you are looking at an acid bath (think vinegar) as the fastest way to clean steel. Regardless of the method you choose, light surface rust will probably reappear before you are done building.


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 6, 2019)

When I did my build I just burned out, pressure washed and coated with lard (inside) and let the smoke roll for awhile. I still haven’t painted the outside and the food still taste awesome.
The lard coating consisted of melting the lard into a liquid and painting it on. While metal is warm then taking temp up to around 500. 

Link if your interested
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/500-gallon-tank-build.250565/


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 6, 2019)

Problem with a acid bath is it will wanna rust like no other after lol.


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 6, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Problem with a acid bath is it will wanna rust like no other after lol.


Partially correct....unless done properly.
We wash A36 and A50 grades in diluted muriatic acid baths all the time. In our experience, if the metal is allowed to soak (or scrubbed) in the acid bath long enough to remove existing oxidation down to the parent material, rinsed with clean water,  immediately dried with heat, and then kept undercover in a reasonably dry environment, it will, at worse develop a light rust patina on the surface which can be easily removed with nothing more than light sanding.
Btw...be sure to fully neutralize wash liquids and dispose in accordance with all local and state ordinances.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 6, 2019)

He has a big tube I don’t think he will wanna soak it or be scrubbing with acid anyway. Sand blast could be best bang for the buck. Unless it has no mill scale I’d just wire brush it. Wire brush won’t take off mill scale and a grinding wheel will take a long time.


----------

